# Tired of waiting.



## jackass (28/4/15)

I got tired of waiting for ft so I ordered some equip to get started. Also went through three coils on my twisp in just over a weak, and four last month. I ordered today so hopefully it is here soon.

Istick 30. I have a mech on the way so I wanted a reg too.
Kayfun 3,1. I have an orchid v4 coming so I wanted a single coil rta.
Some 1 mm wick, 0,32 mm nichrome, org cotton, and juice. 

Now are these items a good start to learn on? 
Is there anything else I need? ( I do have a multimeter.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (28/4/15)

jackass said:


> I got tired of waiting for ft so I ordered some equip to get started. Also went through three coils on my twisp in just over a weak, and four last month. I ordered today so hopefully it is here soon.
> 
> Istick 30. I have a mech on the way so I wanted a reg too.
> Kayfun 3,1. I have an orchid v4 coming so I wanted a single coil rta.
> ...



You probably gonna want to get some kanthal (26/28G) instead of the nichrome. It is much better suited for use on non-temp sensing devices (like the iStick/mechs) 

You will also need something to wrap coils around - drill bits of 1.5mm, 2.0mm, and 2.5mm should work best - or you can just get a coiler 

As for ease of use...I personally started building coils on a Kayfun 3.1 so it's not that bad, but IMO there are easier devices out there - hindsight is 20/20 and all. But not a bad choice by any means.

The selection seems good. Can't really think of anything else that is necessary but you will need: pliers (many uses), tweezers (ceramic tipped preferred, but any will do), scissors (for cutting wicks), precision cutters (for clipping wires). You can probably find most of these around the house, so nothing to stress about.

Start watching some videos on coil building + wicking for the Kayfun, and you should be vaping up a storm in no time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jackass (28/4/15)

Thanks I did want kanthal, but there wasn't any at the vender. I stay in a small village between witbank and Belfast. So I cannot get kanthal here, I don't know of any shops in witbank either. I will get some on my next purchase, till then will the nichrome work? 

The rest I have mostly. Have a micrometre to measure whatever's laying around. Have a lathe to my disposal at a mate's house too so I am gonna make one of those tools soon he he.


----------



## free3dom (28/4/15)

jackass said:


> Thanks I did want kanthal, but there wasn't any at the vender. I stay in a small village between witbank and Belfast. So I cannot get kanthal here, I don't know of any shops in witbank either. I will get some on my next purchase, till then will the nichrome work?
> 
> The rest I have mostly. Have a micrometre to measure whatever's laying around. Have a lathe to my disposal at a mate's house too so I am gonna make one of those tools soon he he.



The nichrome should work fine - I was thinking of nickel/ni200, which is more suited to temp sensing - see here for info on nichrome vs kanthal  

So you should be good to go...now just the waiting, that's the worst part


----------



## jackass (29/4/15)

free3dom said:


> The nichrome should work fine - I was thinking of nickel/ni200, which is more suited to temp sensing - see here for info on nichrome vs kanthal
> 
> So you should be good to go...now just the waiting, that's the worst part


Question what would I need to do so that the temp sensor doesn't bug me? I do have kanthal 28 guage on shat slow boat from China, but it may only arrive 2020 December 25 . anyway I hope the wait isn't too long as I did use courier service.


----------



## free3dom (29/4/15)

jackass said:


> Question what would I need to do so that the temp sensor doesn't bug me? I do have kanthal 28 guage on shat slow boat from China, but it may only arrive 2020 December 25 . anyway I hope the wait isn't too long as I did use courier service.



Not to worry, the nichrome is very similar to kanthal so you won't need to do anything "different" when using it on a non temp-sensing device - just make sure to use Nichrome as your wire type when calculating the wraps needed for your desired resistance. Personally I use steam engine for my coil building calculations, but there are various other ones out there 

If you used courier service it should arrive fairly quickly...as long as it stays out of SAPOs grasp it should be fine


----------



## jackass (29/4/15)

Thanks a mill.
I have last questions. Sorry for all the questions, but I am slightly new to this. This is a weird one though. 

Let's say I run on 4,2 v and I want to run on...say 25 watts, Then I(amps) = p ÷ v = 25 ÷ 4,2 = 5,95 amps then r = v ÷ I = 4,2 ÷ 5,95 = 0,7 ohm. Does this mean if I want to use the desired settings, that I would need to build a 0,7 ohm coil? 
And let's say I build a 0,7 ohm coil will I set my device to 25 watts 4,2 volts? 
Or do you just play with the settings? 

Sorry bout the questions. I think the math will probably only be a baseline to set the device, thank you in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (29/4/15)

jackass said:


> Thanks a mill.
> I have last questions. Sorry for all the questions, but I am slightly new to this. This is a weird one though.
> 
> Let's say I run on 4,2 v and I want to run on...say 25 watts, Then I(amps) = p ÷ v = 25 ÷ 4,2 = 5,95 amps then r = v ÷ I = 4,2 ÷ 5,95 = 0,7 ohm. Does this mean if I want to use the desired settings, that I would need to build a 0,7 ohm coil?
> ...



No problem...asking questions is what this site is all about 

This is the advantage of using a regulated mod...you build a coil of whatever resistance (close to your target, but it can vary by quite a bit) and then set your desired wattage and the chip will deliver that amount of power to the coil using various ways to up the voltage higher than what the battery can deliver 

Edit: On a regulated device it's easiest to use variable wattage (i.e. set the wattage and let it calculate the voltage) as this gives the most consistent experience (different juices perform best at different wattages). That said you can also run in variable voltage, and it just works the other way around 

So in your scenario, you could build a 0.5 Ohm or a 1.0 Ohm coil and set the device to 25W and it will simply adjust the voltage to compensate for the difference in resistance 

However, when using a mech then you DO need to do the calculation and build the coil accordingly for the desired power. With these there is also the problem that as the battery starts depleting (4.2V down to 3.7V or 3.2V) the power output will become less and less and the vape gets weaker


----------



## jackass (29/4/15)

This makes perfect sence. I am curious as you have had A kayfun 3,1 what did you find best on coil build? I know I may find something I prefer, but would like a starting point.


----------



## free3dom (29/4/15)

jackass said:


> This makes perfect sence. I am curious as you have had A kayfun 3,1 what did you find best on coil build? I know I may find something I prefer, but would like a starting point.



Having gone the entire range of coils on it, I found my happy place at around 1.0 Ohm (with .2 to either side being good depending on my mood - so 0.8 to 1.2). The reason for this is that the Kayfun has a fairly constricted airflow (which I like) and hence the vape gets very hot if you build too low resistance 

I'd recommend starting at around 1.2-1.5 Ohm and working your way down until you find your happy place 

Also, just realize that with 28G (which has a higher resistance than 26/24/etc) you will end up with very few wraps in a coil if you go too low, and this will affect your flavour. With 28G I wouldn't go much lower than 1.0 Ohm. But with your nichrome you will end up with slightly more wraps, so it might work out - never used it so I can't really comment on it 

Here is a starting coil I'd recommend (with Nichrome N80 28G):
2.5mm ID (this is the diameter of whatever you wrap the coil around)
9 wraps (start with one leg and wrap 9 times until the end leg points in the same direction as the first)
Should end up at around 1.2-1.3 Ohm

Or just pop your values into steam engine and see what you need to achieve that type of resistance with whatever you have (remember to choose the correct type of wire from the list) 

Once you have your goodies in hand, feel free to ask any more questions you have

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jackass (29/4/15)

Hey thanks I appreciate it. I just posted that I rebuilt my first twisp you can read it on the newbie corner. Picking up my stuff in Middleburg tomorrow morning I need to be there so I called the courier and organized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

